# How's ya snow!?



## Bingo (Feb 5, 2009)

Had a great time this week, snowed in right up in the pennines for a couple of days earlier in the week 

Even back at my house in Leeds its still snowing and my little street is still white! 

Anyone else been snowed in?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh it's snowed has it? I hadn't heard.


----------



## moon23 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bingo said:


> Had a great time this week, snowed in right up in the pennines for a couple of days earlier in the week
> 
> Even back at my house in Leeds its still snowing and my little street is still white!
> 
> Anyone else been snowed in?




I live in the Pennines and it's snowy yes! I'm 300m up so it takes ages to melt...


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 5, 2009)

a furthe 20 cm due tonight apparently, on top of last nights 10-20cm.

It's a winter wonderland in snowy northamptonshire


----------



## longdog (Feb 14, 2009)

Much as I like snow I'm glad it's warming up, it's been bloody nippy in the flat without heating


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 14, 2009)

Bingo said:


> Had a great time this week, snowed in right up in the pennines for a couple of days earlier in the week
> 
> Even back at my house in Leeds its still snowing and my little street is still white!
> 
> Anyone else been snowed in?



It's finally gone -- just a few tiny patches here, apparently still quite a bit out in Menston though.

Didn't get snowed in, though, it did last a good two week!


----------



## Bingo (Feb 15, 2009)

Sod's law in action here... I'd run out of logs for the stove cos its been pretty cold this winter so we were on well strict rations when the big snow dump came... 

Then as soon as its cleared we've managed to get a load more wood! 

Anyway its blazin away now so brew time!


----------

